# Como Reemplazo el vb921



## kusanagy100 (Jun 17, 2009)

hola a todos, no sabia bien donde poner este post pero creo que este es el mejor lugar.

bueno resulta q no encuentro un reemplazo del VB921 q es un driver para controlar bobinas de encendido para motores nafteros, los usas las inyecciones programables.porque resulta que aca en argentina es imposible conseguirlo.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/V/B/9/2/VB921.shtml

havia pensado de poner un mosfet de canal N como el IRFP450 q soporta asta 500V por el pico de las bobinas me vendria bien pero no estoy muy seguro, escucho opiniones.

saludos,  STUART


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 20, 2009)

nadie tiene alguna idea o data de como lo puedo reemplazar?


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Jul 4, 2011)

hola podes usar un bu931 0 el bu 941 estos te andan es para una mega ??? suerte


----------

